# Lesnar Out Of 106 !!!!



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

> Brock Lesnar, the Ultimate Fighting Championship’s massive heavyweight titleholder, was forced to withdraw Monday from his highly anticipated Nov. 21 title defense in Las Vegas against Shane Carwin.
> 
> UFC president Dana White confirmed the news to Yahoo! Sports. White said Lesnar has been ill for more than three-and-a-half weeks and unable to train. With the bout at UFC 106 less than a month away, Lesnar was forced to postpone the title defense.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news?slug=ki-lesnar102609&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

That sucks.............


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Machida vs. Shogun II

It's a sign. It was meant to be.


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 17, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Machida vs. Shogun II
> 
> It's a sign. It was meant to be.


I doubt that would happen. The commission will probably have Machida on medical suspension for a few weeks.


----------



## RUmbleBOnes (Sep 25, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Machida vs. Shogun II
> 
> It's a sign. It was meant to be.


Agree:thumb02:


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Machida vs. Shogun II
> 
> It's a sign. It was meant to be.


agreed


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I just finished watching a commercial about this event! POOOOO! Damnit Brock, hot oven = hot!


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Lesnar is obviously afraid of Carwin and slept with the pigs on his farm to contract the H1N1 virus in order to duck him. 

Seriously though, this sucks. I hope Big Les is ok. Sick for 3 weeks? Thats some serious shit.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

That sucks. Maybe they will move it to the New Years Eve show or Superbowl show.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Carwin vs Dos Santos would be fun.

Although Cain took so little punishment in his fight that he could probably so it! ( ... but seriously, probably not )


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

DAMNIT SOOJOO! I came back to suggest Cain vs. Carwin, that would be epic.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Iuanes said:


> Lesnar is obviously afraid of Carwin and slept with the pigs on his farm to contract the H1N1 virus in order to duck him.
> .


thats the exact way i got the virus. Svine or no svine you tell if you got STD's. SLUT !!


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> Carwin vs Dos Santos would be fun.
> 
> Although Cain took so little punishment in his fight that he could probably so it! ( ... but seriously, probably not )



The thing is, if you are Carwin do you want to take another fight with a guy like Dos Santos? He could probably just wait until Brock is ready to fight rather than risk losing his shot if another fighter were to beat him.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

DropKick said:


> The thing is, if you are Carwin do you want to take another fight with a guy like Dos Santos? He could probably just wait until Brock is ready to fight rather than risk losing his shot if another fighter were to beat him.


It happened to Matt Hughes, lol.

I guess it all comes down to that fighting spirit. I think Shane would take a replacement fight.

Unless, of course, it's a matter of a month's postponement. Then, it'd just be silly to not wait it out.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Maybe it was from the Coors light he was drinking? :dunno:

I agree, if they can make it Shogun / Machida 2, based on what the commission says, that would be fantastic.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> It happened to Matt Hughes, lol.
> 
> I guess it all comes down to that fighting spirit. I think Shane would take a replacement fight.
> 
> Unless, of course, it's a matter of a month's postponement. Then, it'd just be silly to not wait it out.


Yeah it all depends on how long they are looking to postpone. If you're talking a month and back in a UFC 107... then I would fully expect him to wait.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

uuuuuuugggghhhhh. I hope this only postpones the fight 1 or 2 events. I don't want to see Carwin take another fight, that would mean it would be another 3 or 4 months at least before he fights Lesnar, assuming he wins.


----------



## MaZZacare (Oct 24, 2009)

*got hit the gym you to*



Canadian Psycho said:


> Machida vs. Shogun II
> 
> It's a sign. It was meant to be.


hahahaha yeah you just got done fighting go hit the gym you to

what about the idea of ethier Mir Nog or Carwin Nog somthign like that 

i dont think Cain is ready for a title fight hence why im not mentioning him


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

106 is going to be garbage now. this was the only fight worth watching.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

morninglightmt said:


> uuuuuuugggghhhhh. I hope this only postpones the fight 1 or 2 events. I don't want to see Carwin take another fight, that would mean it would be another 3 or 4 months at least before he fights Lesnar, assuming he wins.


I really don't want to see either fighter fight someone else at this point. I don't really even care about it being a title fight. I just really want to see these two rhinos smashing it out.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

DropKick said:


> The thing is, if you are Carwin do you want to take another fight with a guy like Dos Santos? He could probably just wait until Brock is ready to fight rather than risk losing his shot if another fighter were to beat him.


Your logic is solid... that's why I said "fun". I was being fanciful. 

So Cain has a bit of a wait to find out who he faces also.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

This sucks. I'm glad he's taking the time he needs off though, much better than risking somewhat of an asterisk.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Crap, I was really looking forward to seeing the freight train knock someone else down.


----------



## cassara31 (Oct 26, 2009)

This is so disappointing. I was looking forward to this fight more than any.

It'll be interesting to see what they do with Carwin now. If they save him for Lesnar and throw it on one of the events we already know about like Penn-Sanchez, we could be in for a stacked card. On the other side, if Carwin stays on 106, who could they give him? What about Nog? Just a thought.

The poster for this was sick btw, I couldn't wait to hang it up in my dorm.


----------



## MHughesbestever (May 15, 2007)

Why not do carwin vs nog?????


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

MHughesbestever said:


> Why not do carwin vs nog?????


Nog would submit him and then everyone would be like WOW lol


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

from carwin twitter :

I just heard from Jason. Looks like it is posponed till Jan 2. I had h1ni myself and I understand how devastaing it can be
.12 minutes ago from Twitterrific


So that mean vitor vs silva will be on 106?!
God i hope so the card blows At the moment


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

> UFC Heavyweight champion Brock Lesnar has withdrawn from his UFC 106 main event title defense against unbeaten Shane Carwin due to an illness that has forced him out of training camp for nearly a month. The UFC hopes to re-schedule the bout for early 2010.
> 
> Stepping up into the main event slot will be the highly-anticipated rematch between former light heavyweight champions Tito Ortiz and Forrest Griffin.
> 
> Tickets are on sale now for UFC 106: Ortiz vs Griffin 2, which takes place at the Mandalay Bay Events Center in Las Vegas, Nevada.


http://uk.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=news.detail&gid=23331


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

N1™ said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news?slug=ki-lesnar102609&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


Well, he's obviously ducking out. Obviously this is all heavyweights all over the world do.


First Fedor.


Then Lesnar.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

This sucks.


----------



## sutemiwaza4tw (Sep 18, 2009)

This is to bad. I was really looking forward to Lesnar v. Carwin. Can't run from gay cancer all your life Brock. If they are going to keep Carwin on 106 him vs Big Nog would be awesome.


----------



## callme1 (Aug 15, 2009)

Shane is not happy : http://twitter.com/ShaneCarwin

Very dissappointed.
about 2 hours ago from Twitterrific

It's dissappinting hearing about your career and life through the media. Nothing from the boss's yet.
about 2 hours ago from Twitterrific

I just heard from Jason. Looks like it is posponed till Jan 2. I had h1ni myself and I understand how devastaing it can be.
about 1 hour ago from Twitterrific


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

This sucks man but i wouldnt mind seeing the initial Carwin vs Valasquez or even against Dos Santos but thats a bit undeserving right now. Carwin- Nog would be fantastic aswell.


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

this sucks, i was so stoked for the fight, after al the hype this is a big let down.


----------



## callme1 (Aug 15, 2009)

Frank mir against carwin? who agrees? isnt frank still number 2 or maybe 3 guy in the HW ufc division?


----------



## cassara31 (Oct 26, 2009)

callme1 said:


> Frank mir against carwin? who agrees? isnt frank still number 2 or maybe 3 guy in the HW ufc division?


No way. He doesn't deserve a contender spot yet, which this would set him up for.


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

How about this...if Brock is fine by then:

UFC 106: BJ Penn vs. Sanchez

UFC 107: A.Silva vs. Belfort

and UFC 108: Lesnar vs. Carwin.

Its basically just moving the main events up one card. Either that or just make a interim belt with Nog vs. Carwin. Its not like Nog needs any training--he's just going to walk in and submit him.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I know it doesn't make sense in a linear way, but it makes sense in a fans-want-to-see way:

Carwin vs Dos Santos at UFC 106

Nog vs Lesnar Jan. 1st

Winner of Carwin vs Dos Santos vs winner of Nog vs Lesnar.


----------



## Carlitoz3 (Oct 9, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Carwin vs Dos Santos would be fun.
> 
> Although Cain took so little punishment in his fight that he could probably so it! ( ... but seriously, probably not )


Shane Vs Cane would be great!
.... but Cane just fought. so I doubt thats going to happen.


----------



## callme1 (Aug 15, 2009)

cassara31 said:


> No way. He doesn't deserve a contender spot yet, which this would set him up for.


maybe ur right..if it was after the check congo bout i would say he deserves it.


----------



## sk double i (Apr 13, 2007)

What a jerkoff. 

Some people fight with battered bones, separated shoulders, staff infections, no arms or legs, and Brock the cock on my Chest Lesnar can't fight bc of a minor cough and has to blow his nose every once in a while? 

"Coach, I cant go to practice today bc I have a little scratch on my throat" - I'm sure thats how one of his excuses sound. 

Take some steroids and beat that cold! No excuses.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Damn I agree with most of you guys. theres no reason why you cant have the rematch everyone wants. They already have been prepared for each others styles. In a month they will definitely have each other down should make for an even better battle. Somebody with any brains will make this happen.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

bleh, oh well.

as for Mach v Shogun II... dudes, no way they can get cleared in time -- or heal up to make it a good one.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

well that sucks. maybe cain can step up and fight carwin? I know that would shortchange carwin but I really want to see a big HW fight at 106.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

cro cop vs carwin, maybe we can convince Cro Cop to retire prefight this time


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

I officially hate swine flu. This is ridiculous! Nature just dicked all of us out of a great fight...


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Nooooooo!!!!! I was looking forward to this match the most out of all others. Come on Brock! A big knee from Mir couldn't get you down but a cough does??? Nah, just kidding. This sucks though. This match had the two big gorrillas going at it. The only guy that I think that could take the belt away from Brock. O well, at least it will happen though.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I hates me some Brock as much errrbody else but come on, you think he's just bullshitting and really isn't sick? He's either got swine/the HIV/somethign equally gross. I don't feel bad, but I imagine if he can't fight again, his owners are just going to take him to the back of the barn and shoot him in the face.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

I was thinking that Cain V. took no damage the other night, so let him keep training and lock ass with Carwin at 106,,


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

ptw said:


> I officially hate swine flu. This is ridiculous! Nature just dicked all of us out of a great fight...


"Mother nature, you whore!"


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

There goes a lot of ppv buys, hope the fight still happens, not many other matchups like that to put together in heavyweight.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

What next?????:confused02: Not good for the UFC....plus Tit-o and Forrest the main card...me no think so....


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

TERMINATOR said:


> "Mother nature, you whore!"


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

shatterproof said:


> bleh, oh well.
> 
> as for Mach v Shogun II... dudes, no way they can get cleared in time -- or heal up to make it a good one.


Hold the fight in Europe or Japan or in international waters LOL.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

i'm sick of Brock Lesnar too... errr, wait.


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

Not fair to Carwin to have to fight for anything but the title at this point. Reschedule and quickly pull something out of Joe Silva and Dana White's ass. I don't care if it's Heavies at all but they better come up with something good or this card could be as bad as the Machida-Shogun card...which SUCKED!!!!


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

Things aren't adding up....or at least based on what is being written here.

In a situation like this, I would expect both Lesnar's camp to inform Dana and the general public of what exactly his doctors have tested him for.

This swine flu nonsense is just that, nonsense and it's easily diagnosed.

I hope someone with a lil journalistic ability contacts the Lesnar camp for more detailed info. If none comes within the next day or two, I smell a rat.


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

oh wow the ufc is going need a fill in quick


----------



## tyler90wm (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow, just heard this on G4 (yea I know, weird channel to hear MMA news on), and I came on here to see if it was really true. I was looking forward to this fight; I would rather see them reschedule this fight instead of finding Carwin a new opponent.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Absolutely, man. Shane vs. Cain. Bring it! Oh yeah, Cain just fought a couple days ago. 



Carlitoz3 said:


> Shane Vs Cane would be great!
> .... but Cane just fought. so I doubt thats going to happen.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

This blows. A Machida-Shogun rematch would be ideal but really unlikely. I'm not sure whether I'd rather see Shane fight someone else or just hold off until Brock recovers. I want to see at least one of them fight that night but I feel like Shane is Brock's biggest threat in the division at the moment and if he gets knocked off by someone else Brock might end up in the clear.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Iuanes said:


> Lesnar is obviously afraid of Carwin and slept with the pigs on his farm to contract the H1N1 virus in order to duck him.


*FACE PALM*


oh Jah no :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

but in all honesty, this is weird....anyone see the Cleveland Browns team come down with the flu all at once?

this flu season has been weird.


----------



## DrHouse (Aug 1, 2009)

Damn man, first Shogun loses to Machida then United lose to Liverpool and now this!!! Will nothing in my life go right?

As little as I think Carwin deserved the shot fact is he got it and anything other than a title fight just wouldn't be fair, so I say postpone rather than throw a replacement in there. My first choice would be the rematch between Machida/Shogun, second choice would be move one of the other title fights into the spot i.e Penn/Sanchez or more preferably Silva/Belfort, my third choice would be to throw another HW in with Carwin, either Nog or JDS, it's to soon for Cain, although the guy wasn't really beaten up that bad so you never know. Still though I was looking forward to the supernova that was going to be Lesnar/Carwin.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Brock be scurred. 

But really, Brock's got a nice excuse now if he loses to Shane a couple months from now. he he. 

Hopefully Brock recovers fully in a couple of weeks so he can have a full training camp. I don't want to hear any whining after this one.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Carwin vs Cain, winner fights Lesnar.


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

Well this sucks but its still salvagable.


Just put the Penn-Sanchez title fight on UFC 106 and move the Leser-Carwin title fight to UFC 107. Problem solved.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Bah, this sucks...

but you can still vote on my poll.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Carwin Vs Dos Santos! Even though Cain didn't take much damage I doubt he will get the fight as he has fought too soon.

Disappointed, I was looking forward so much to 106.



Sekou said:


> but in all honesty, this is weird....anyone see the Cleveland Browns team come down with the flu all at once?
> 
> this flu season has been weird.


That isn't too weird. One person got it and must of spread it through the team at training.


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

Judoka said:


> Carwin Vs Dos Santos! Even though Cain didn't take much damage I doubt he will get the fight as he has fought too soon.
> 
> Disappointed, I was looking forward so much to 106.
> 
> ...



enough with the flu theory. The regular common flu we see each year usually lasts no longer than 10 days. It's been reported that this swine flu version can last 14 days. It's also fact that this so called swine flu is milder than the year flu.

That said, Lesnar is saying he is fighting something for past 3.5 weeks which has him so bad off he can't fight for the championship title. That's a huge deal. 

What exactly has he been checked for? What is he actually going through in way of symptoms ect.? These are not out of line questions to ask of a reporter. These are the same question that would be reported on if he were a big name boxer, football star, baseball player ect.

I hope a real reporter digs further into this in the next couple day or two.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Machida vs. Shogun II
> 
> It's a sign. It was meant to be.


I want to believe :thumb02:


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

capjo said:


> enough with the flu theory. The regular common flu we see each year usually lasts no longer than 10 days. It's been reported that this swine flu version can last 14 days. It's also fact that this so called swine flu is milder than the year flu.
> 
> That said, Lesnar is saying he is fighting something for past 3.5 weeks which has him so bad off he can't fight for the championship title. That's a huge deal.
> 
> ...


I had swine flu about 2 months ago, mine lasted about 14 days so I guess that is about right. Obviously can vary. However, in my post I didn't mention a flu theory, I just stated about it traveling through the football team.


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

Any flu can make you lose weight, strength, stamina, and cardio. Its not like he's going to go dance around for 2 minutes (although he could beat Carwin in that time). He could be heading into a five-round war (impossible, I know) but he has to be prepared for the worst and that means extra time.


----------



## flexor (Sep 25, 2009)

If I were Carwin there's no way I'd sign to fight anyone but Brock.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

This makes Nogeuira look even tougher than before. He still fought after a severe staff infection and torn meniscus. The result was terrible, but that shows some heart.

I also agree that Carwin shouldn't sign for another fight. Make this fight happens a.s.a.p.


----------



## StylezT (Oct 27, 2009)

According to the article in this thread Dana White said that _"Lesnar has been ill for more than three-and-a-half weeks and unable to train."_

But in this video I came across

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/64590-lesnar-out-106-a-8.html#post1028819

He was at the Vikings vs Ravens game last Sunday and he looks perfectly fine to me. 

Does anybody know any more detail of why he pulled out?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

StylezT said:


> According to the article in this thread Dana White said that _"Lesnar has been ill for more than three-and-a-half weeks and unable to train."_
> 
> But in this video I came across
> 
> ...


Come on dude. There's a difference between chilling at a football game and preparing for fighting Carwin for 5 rounds. One requires a little more effort than the other... but only a bit.


----------



## turbohall (Aug 6, 2009)

elardo said:


> This makes Nogeuira look even tougher than before. He still fought after a severe staff infection and torn meniscus. The result was terrible, but that shows some heart.
> 
> I also agree that Carwin shouldn't sign for another fight. Make this fight happens a.s.a.p.


Yea Nogeuira was not the champ, so he had nothing to lose and had everything to gain. He screwed himself. Brock is being smart, going out there fighting if he is sick and lose, then everyone would be like Brock was a joke. If Brock comes out 100% and destroys Carwin then what. Maybe this is also part of Brock's mind game. Yea could you imagine what Carwin is going through right now. I bet he is thinking about another fight or he might be like I can take some time off and then train. Who knows. I still say Brock would have won.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

This is tongue and cheek before people get all over me, but I think it could be Karma biting Mr. White in the rear end as he purposely tries to sabotage any and all competition. 

LOL


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

So, Mirs drops out of their UFC98 show which conveniently moves their biggest draw to UFC100. That was nothing but good for them

Now Lesnar drops out moving the big fight to the new year show. It's all good.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Not paying $45 to see Tito fight, sorry Dana. I'll save the $$ to watch T. Silva pummel Evans in UFC 108.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Sick for 3 weeks eh? Damn. It certainly sounds like it could be linked to swine flu. Maybe not full out H1N1 but a mild form of it. That really sucks.


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

KillingRoad89 said:


> 106 is going to be garbage now. this was the only fight worth watching.


Really:confused02: i was accually looking forward to the Tito Griffin2 more


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

SUR1109 said:


> Really:confused02: i was accually looking forward to the Tito Griffin2 more


You would pay $45 for Tito/Griffin? Really?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Samborules said:


> Not paying $45 to see Tito fight, sorry Dana. I'll save the $$ to watch T. Silva pummel Evans in UFC 108.


 
Agreed....:thumbsup:


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

they better not make the main event ortiz vs griffin 2. thats helluva bad main event


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

I was very excited for 106, not anymore.

Lil Nog Vs Cane, Parisyan Vs Hazelett will be awesome. I will still pay but not too keen on it.


----------

